
An URL Shortener Which Can Be Even Hosted on GitHub Pages - bauripalash
https://dev.to/bauripalash/a-url-shortener-which-can-be-even-hosted-on-github-pages--fossurl-17hi
======
smartstuff
What are the benefits of it? does facebook accept such URL Shortner ?

